# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Giảm 40% khi khách ở 02 đêm tại khách sạn Imperial Hà Nội

## hanoiimperial

Khách sạn Imperial Hà Nội xin gửi tới khách hàng chương trình chào hè năm 2014 với các mức giá ưu đãi tiết kiệm lên đến 40%. Chương trình khuyến mại như sau:

Gói khuyến mại 1: 02 đêm tại khách sạn Imperial Hà Nội( phòng Deluxe Double/Twin), 02 chiều sân bay. Giá khuyến mại chỉ ( USD 125) 2.625.000VNĐ cho 02 khách
Các ưu đãi:
- Nước uống/sinh tốt hoa quả chào mừng
- Ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày
- Miễn phí 2 chai nước khoáng, trà, cà phê hàng ngày
- Miễn phí internet
- Hoa quả tươi hàng ngày
- Miễn phí nhận phòng sớm/trả phòng muộn (phụ thuộc vào tình trạng phòng)
- Miễn phí kê thêm nôi em bé (theo yêu cầu)
- Miễn phí ở phòng Imperial (phụ thuộc tình trạng phòng)
- Miễn phí báo hàng ngày tại sảnh
- Giảm 40% phí dịch vụ massage tại khách sạn
- 5% phí dịch vụ và 10% thuế VAT
Điều kiện đặt các gói khuyến mại:
- Thời gian áp dụng chương trình: Từ 1 tháng 5 năm 2014 đến hết ngày 30 tháng 9 năm 2014
- Khi xác nhận đặt dịch vụ, khách hàng phải thanh toán toàn bộ tiền/đặt cọc qua hệ thống thanh toán của khách sạn (Paypal) hoặc thanh toán vào ngày đến
- Khách hàng phải cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về tên đầy đủ, ngày sinh, quốc tịch, giới tính, số hộ chiếu và ngày hết hạn Visa của những khách tham gia gói tour khuyến mại.
Liên hệ : Bộ phận kinh doanh ( Ms. Nụ)
HANOI IMPERIAL HOTEL
Địa chỉ: 44 Hàng Hành – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04 39335555| Fax: 04 39381315 | Mobile: +84 986 456 485
Yahoo: Le_Hong_Nu85 | Skype: hanoiimperialhotel01 
Email: sales@hanoiimperialhotel.com Website: www.hanoiimperialhotel.com

----------


## dung89

Xem muộn mất rồi
Đã hết hạn

----------

